# Why is it "No stack" in gdb?



## lcy66 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
I use the FreeBSD 10.2 system now. If I input "bt" command in gdb, it will pisplay
(gdb) bt
No stack.
(gdb)
so, I cannot start aMule.
Why? How can I start or create the "bt"?
Thank you very much!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2016)

There will be no backtrace if the process wasn't started. What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## lcy66 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi SirDice,
I want to start aMule, but it tell me "no backtrace" and start it fail.
Would you tell me, how can start or create "bt"?
Thank you very much!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2016)

Why are you messing with a debugger in the first place? So, what are you trying to do?


----------



## lcy66 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi SirDice,
I just start aMule successfully, but it told me "no BACKTRACE for your platform", so I hove to start or create "bt" first, some days ago, another one told me: see https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/debugging.html.
Would you tell me, how can start or create "bt"?
Thank u very much!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes, you've said that twice already. Why do you want to debug aMule and what are you hoping to learn from the backtrace?


----------



## lcy66 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi*SirDice*,
I alreay said, I JUST WANT TO START OR CREATE bt TO CAN RUN aMule SUCCESSFULLY, OK? If I really want to debug aMule, it has any programs? If does, please tell me why, or please teach me h0w can start bt.
Thank u very much!


----------



## hukadan (Oct 14, 2016)

Well, using cap lock and yelling at people that try to help is not the solution to your problem. Having a backtrace will not make aMule to work. It will help aMule developers to track down the problem. You have a HowTo concerning backtrace specific to aMule on the aMule wiki : http://wiki.amule.org/wiki/Backtraces#Create_a_backtrace.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2016)

lcy66 I suggest you tone down a couple of notches. Repeating the same thing doesn't answer my questions, even if you write them in capitals. 

If you just want to run aMule you have absolutely nothing to do with gdb or getting a backtrace. Those tools are for debugging purposes and are mostly used by developers to find errors in the code.


----------

